# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  सुरक्षित सेक्स के सुनिश्चित तरीके

## xman

*संभोग बनाने से पहले अपने साथी से बात करें।*
*कण्*डोम अनचाहे गर्भ और यौन रोगों से बचने का बेहरतीन उपाय।*
*बेहतर लुब्रिकेंट्स वाले कण्*डोम का इस्*तेमाल करें।*
*जब तक आश्*वस्*त न हों, तब तक सेक्*स न करें।*

----------


## xman

रिश्*ते शुरू होते हैं, रिश्*ते खत्*म हो जाते हैं। लेकिन एक रिश्*ता ऐसा होता है जो वक्*त के साथ-साथ और गहरा हो जाता है। वो रिश्*ता है प्*यार और सेक्*स का रिश्*ता। आकर्षण रिश्*ते का बीजारोपण तो कर देता है, लेकिन कितनी दूर तक लेकर जाना है यह आप पर निर्भर करता है। और अगर दोनों अपने रिश्*ते को सेक्*स तक लेकर जा रहे हैं, तो फिर आपको कुछ बातों का खयाल रखना जरूरी है। क्*योंकि बात जब सेक्*स की हो तो आप सुरक्षा को नजरअंदाज नहीं करना चाहिये।

----------


## xman

*सेक्*स के बारे में बात करें*हमारा कहने का अर्थ यह नहीं कि आप अश्*लील बातें करने लग जाएं। अगर आप अपने साथी के साथ पहली बार सेक्*स करने जा रहे हैं, तो कुछ बातों पर जरूर बात करें। यौन रोग, यौन साथी और अन्*य बातों के बारे में बात कर लेनी चाहिये। सेक्*स से पहले आप दोनों का एक ही धरातल पर होना जरूरी है।

----------


## xman

*कण्*डोम का उपयोग**चाहे आप पहली बार संभोग करने जा रहे हों या फिर आप अनुभवी हों, कण्*डोम सुरक्षा का सबसे बड़ा जरिया है। यह न केवल आपको अनचाहे गर्भ से बचाता है, बल्कि यह एचआईवी/एड्स और अन्*य कई यौन रोगों से भी आपकी रक्षा करता है। ओर हां, एक समय में एक ही कण्*डोम पहनें, दो कण्*डोम पहनने से आपको नुकसान ही होगा।
*

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*लुब्रिकेटेड कण्*डोम*संभोग के लिए लुब्रिकेट कण्*डोम ही इस्*तेमाल करें। लुब्रिकेशन न सिर्फ कण्*डोम को फटने से बचाता है, बल्कि इससे पहनना और इस्*तेमाल करना भी आसान होता है। इतना ही नहीं अधिक लुब्रिकेशन से आपकी महिला साथी को संभोग का अधिक आनंद आता है।

----------


## xman

*साथी के लिए रहें वफादार*अपने साथी के प्रति वफादार रहकर आप यौन संचारित रोगों के खतरों को कम कर सकते हैं। याद रखें, जब आप किसी साथी के साथ संभोग करते हैं, तो कहीं न कहीं अपरोक्ष रूप से आप उन सब लोगों के साथ जुड़ जाते हैं, जिनके साथ उस व्*यक्ति का संबंध रहा है। तो ऐसे में बेहतर है कि आप अपने साथी के प्रति वफादार रहें।

----------


## xman

*कण्*डोम फिर भी है जरूरी*भले ही आप केवल अपने साथी के साथ ही संबंध बना रहे हों, लेकिन फिर भी कण्*डोम का कोई विकल्*प नहीं है। और आप इसकी अनदेखी नहीं कर सकते।

----------


## xman

*शराब से फैसले पर असर*कई गलत फैसले शराब और ड्रग्*स के प्रभाव में लिये जाते हैं। तो सेक्*सुअल क्रिया से पहले और दौरान अल्*कोहल या अन्*य नशीले पदार्थों का सेवन न करें।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*ओरल सेक्*स से बचें*ओरल सेक्*स से कई प्रकार के संक्रमण हो सकते हैं। कई ऐसे उदाहरण भी सामने आये हैं, जब ओरल सेक्*स से व्*यक्ति को कैंसर होने की बात सामने आयी है। इससे बचने का एक तरीका यह है कि ओरल सेक्*स करते हुए आप कण्*डोम का उपयोग करें। बाजार में आजकल फ्लेवर कण्*डोम उपलब्*ध हैं। हां, संभोग के लिए सामान्*य लुब्रिकेटेड कण्*डोम का ही इस्*तेमाल करें।

----------


## xman

*जो न हो पसंद वो न करें*सेक्*स पूरी तरह से आपकी निजी पसंद का मामला है। किसी प्रकार के दबाव में आकर सेक्*स न करें। जब तक आप पूरी तरह से आश्*वस्*त न हों, इस क्रिया से दूर ही रहें। सुरक्षित रहें, तभी आप बेहतर और आनंददायक सेक्*स का आनंद उठा पायेंगे।

----------

